# Fireplace Bellows



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made this fully functioning fireplace bellows for a friend to use in his fishing cabin. It is made of eastern red cedar and soft maple inlay with leather and a brass nozzle. 18" long 6" wide. I have made fifty bellows over the past 30 years but this is the first one I did an inlay in. (Will not be my last)


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice! I have a friend that would love that. Probably never use it though cause we are here in Las Vegas and don't usually need fires for fishing cabins.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

You did a beautiful job of this. He is going to really love it! 

Sheila


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

WOW,very nice.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Impressive! Great Job!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. You have done a great job.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks really great. I suspect that it's going to be in use for many years.


----------

